# SA "Do I Need a Flag"



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

Can anyone advise me on wheather or not I need to have a Flag up when fishing from my Yak as you do when you dive ? and if so what colour / specs does it have to be...cherrs Ray


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

There is, as far as I know, no legal requirement to show a flag. It just makes good sense to let inattentive boaties (power & sail) know you are there.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=50248&hilit=how+to+avoid+a+collision

Sometimes it makes no difference, but taller and brighter has got to be better. viewtopic.php?f=3&t=37108

trev


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

I intend to put a flag up but didnt know what colour/specs they had to be if you did have to carry one, thanks for the tip.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Orange is more visible on the water than yellow/green.
The boaties I have spoken to love kayaks with flags, they claim it makes a huge difference, so I always use one.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Ray

Try to get as high as possible (say 2m), bright (orange/yellow - hi-vis safety vests make good flags), and close to you, as this reduces the risk of line tangles if you are trolling. ideally the pole should, if you ever ought in low light conditions, have the capacity to add an alround white light. I am still looking for the 'ultimate' flag pole combo that can be transferred from kayak to kayak, all with the same deck attachment fittings (I have more than one yak).

trev


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ray this is one I made cut from an orange safety vest bought at Bunnings for about $4 and has enough fabric for about 4 flags.

The flag is 25 x 18 cms cut with a swallow tail end and has 3 zip ties to a dowel rod inserted in a PVC tube, been told by mates it is visible from 100s of meters away









No sewing involved and can be cut and zipped in a couple of minutes


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I never go anywhere without my flag. Apart from the obvious safety issues, it helps fellow yakkers spot me from distance. Mine is immediately behind my back to prevent tangles.


----------



## Ray (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tips , I have a velcro rod holder at the back of my seat which will hold a flag set up..cheers Ray


----------

